# My Koi angelfish Laid Eggs



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Post on Youtube. 
YouTube - Koi Angelfish Laid Eggs

Don't know why it is such poor quality after posting to youtube. You tube must be lossy compressing my file.

I used to use Photobucket.com, don't know why I can't post a wmv file anymore.

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't believe how peaceful this pair is. It won't even attack my panda cats.

Nice to see both parents are taking the responsibility to look after the eggs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and good luck! Hope mine spawn in the near future. My Rams laid eggs again today, hoping for the best here lol
thought I'd put the vid right on the page for ya.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Congrats and good luck! Hope mine spawn in the near future. My Rams laid eggs again today, hoping for the best here lol
> thought I'd put the vid right on the page for ya.


Thank you. I think I see someone uploaded videos directly to BC Aquaria. Is it possible? I was hoping to get better image quality than youtube.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Congrats and good luck! Hope mine spawn in the near future. My Rams laid eggs again today, hoping for the best here lol
> thought I'd put the vid right on the page for ya.


Hi John:

Congrats on your Rams laid eggs. I had rams laid eggs before, but the parents usually eat all the eggs even before they hatch.

What kind of angelfish do you have? Usually, when they are mature ( 1years - 2 years), they will form pairs and lay eggs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your welcome ...actually I thought the quality was pretty decent....if there is a way to upload them straight to this site that would be news to me, as for doing what I did to get the your tube video on you post.....when you are setting up your post click go advanced and in the tools above where you type you will see a youtube button click on that and you will see something that looks similar to this: {YT}{/YT} (not exactly what it looks like in order to show you) copy & paste the direct link/page address in the middle like this {YT}http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w0bBFUiF3U{/YT} and your video should be there when you preview or submit it. 
Thanks on the egg congrats but Im sure they will eat them again, both my females in less than 2 weeks have spawned now , this batch was still here when lights went out tonite, If I'm lucky they will be there tomorrow lol
As for the angelfish i have they are just the standard silver w/black stripes...nothing special lol They are probably getting close to a year old I would think. I think I may have a pair in there as they stay close all the time but haven't been able to sex them yet, we'll see what happens in due time


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Lost so many eggs. Maybe only 15 eggs are actually hatched after the parents moved the eggs to another leaf.

So I don't expect this batch will make it through.


----------

